# Bay Flats Lodge - "Honesty is the Best Policy"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 13, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Honesty is all always a best practice in any business or relationship, and the professional hunting and fishing guide business is no exception to that rule. Weâ€™re being honest with you when we say that our results from opening weekend of this yearâ€™s early Teal season were less than stellar. In fact, they were downright disappointing. Whether it was due to a lack of birds, or if it was simply a stroke a bad luck, results were extremely slow for our three parties of Teal hunters on Monday, as well. Even with the great amount of precipitation this past fall and summer, along with our freshwater ponds being in great shape, this yearâ€™s opener was a dismal let down to say the least.

Pre-season Teal reports from neighboring counties were very encouraging - lots and lots of birds. However, these reports consistently came from locations situated just directly north and west of us in places where rice fields were the primary hunting ground. For whatever reason, the rice has held the birdsâ€™ attention so far, and it seems as those the birds havenâ€™t moved off of the rice much at all, if any. And, unless things change drastically over the course of the next week, we may be forced to forego this seasonâ€™s Teal efforts all together. Regardless of what happens, weâ€™ll re-group, re-strategize, and plan accordingly for next yearâ€™s Tealâ€¦and thatâ€™s the honest truth!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Monday's catch was one for recording books - the fastest limit of redfish I have had, and it was nice to be able to call two or more other guides over to get their fish, too. BRING YOUR TEAM to Seadrift now and experience this phenomenon on the shallow bays. Of course, it changes day to day, and you donâ€™t want to hear, â€œYou shouldâ€™ve been here yesterdayâ€, but thatâ€™s the way it goes when you have all the movement in bait and predators. Tuesday is a half-day with the same group, and they have more than enough fish to cover and maybe a little sore arms to match, but as I prepare my rig this dark September morning, the sound of outboard motors clankinâ€™ gears and the low hum of chatter fill the air because we are ten, or more, boats strong and about to blast off to attempt to do it all again.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Bit of a grind on Monday, but these guys managed a good box of fish using shrimp under a popping cork. - Midcoast corks and Waterloo rods.

*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sun and clouds mixed. High 89F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Variable clouds with thunderstorms, especially late. Low 77F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 60 % Precip. / 0.24 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Wednesday Night  40 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Partly cloudy skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 77F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday 60 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low 78F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected through Wednesday, as a weak tropical wave approaches from the central Gulf of Mexico. The wave will bring an increase in moisture and increasing chances for showers and thunderstorms beginning tonight. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will continue through the end of the week before the wave moves inland. A weak to moderate east to northeast flow is expected Thursday then becoming southeast by Thursday night and continuing through the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 88.0 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

more


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*continued Pics*

cont


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued*

pictures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*91316*

91316


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*20160913*

20160913


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Sept. 13, 2016*

Sept. 13, 2016


----------

